# Clear (sky)



## eduard85

Hi!

I need to translate the word 'clear' into Dutch, referred to a cloudless sky by night, and I'm not sure about which of the following words is the best one:

Onbewolkt
Helder

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Suehil

It depends on the register.  What is the context, and what is the full sentence?


----------



## eduard85

It's for a forecast App. That text will be displayed under a starry night picture.


----------



## Suehil

Then I would go with onbewolkt.


----------



## Strelok12

Though it is a correct and optional translation, as a native speaker I only use the word "Onbewolkt" during the day,  like 'clear skies'  This because you can actually see the clouds during the day. "Helder" is really a word we use for night skies. I have never used "Helder" during the day if I would describe whether the sky is cloudy or not. I'd merely use "Onbewolkt" ( No clouds ) or the opposite - "Bewolkt" Clouded


----------



## eno2

onbewolkt


----------



## AllegroModerato

The combination "heldere nacht" is definitely more idiomatic than "onbewolkte nacht". However, when used in isolation to indicate the weather status, I'd favour "onbewolkt" over "helder".


----------



## ThomasK

There is also "bij heldere hemel", but of course that does not refer to the situation at night, I guess...


----------

